# Rhinestone manufactorer who is willing to supply in branded packaging



## bamdancewear (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys, ok this is or may be a bit of a random one and not sure if anyone will be able to help or not but its worth a go.
I supply to a lot of dance schools all round the world for printed uniforms, but there is also a massive demand for loose rhinestones. I am wanting to supply rhinestone in the exact way that Swarovski do if possible, so GOOD quality flat back rhinestones (Swarovski alternative) packaged into 1440 (10 gross) packets which looks similar to the Swarovski elements but will also be branded with my logo.

Does anyone know of ANYONE ANYWHERE that would be able to do this, I have found lots of suppliers of good quality rhinestones but they only supply by the bag and not in packaging or if it is then cannot apply my logo to the packet.

There is a couple of dance wear suppliers in the UK that have their own packaging very similar to the Swarovski packaging and their crystals are near same as Swarovski but a lot lot cheaper.

I have included links to the Swarovski packing example and also the link to the other companies in the UK that have very similar packaging.

I hope this all makes sense.

Hope to hear from you all soon

https://www.crystal1star.com/star-buy.html

https://www.zianit.com/sw001-10f-swarovski-hotfix-crystals-ss10-crystal-color-1440

https://tiffanyrhinestones.co.uk/products/crystal-ab-ss20

Paul


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not just package yourself as needed on-demand?


----------



## kksacc (Mar 31, 2019)

hi paul.in that kind bag packing logo,it is difficult.can you only use normal bag to pack?


----------



## dress4dance.com (7 mo ago)

Have you tried packaging suppliers? You could order customized "envelopes"


----------

